
Germans Lose Faith in the Fourth Estate - citizensixteen
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/most-germans-think-the-press-is-lying-to-them-about-refugees-a-1079049.html
======
nunobrito
It is true. The media passes a contrasting view of Germany where a large
majority of the population is welcoming illegal immigrants and that this flux
of people are largely of Syrian origin, which is not the case.

The situation in Cologne was not isolated to that specific day nor city, but
the media portrayed the event as such. And only reported this event after the
police department manifested their disapproval for the silencing attempts.

Not even public media such as Facebook are safe to share information. It is a
hate crime in Germany to participate/comment on such events or display
disapproval on any ethnic group.

